# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Schoon toilet van invloed op productiviteit werknemer

## Leontien

Werkend Nederland is het erover eens: schone toiletten zijn een belangrijk onderdeel van de persoonlijke waardering voor ons bedrijf. Toch stelt meer dan de helft van de werknemers het toiletbezoek liever uit dan dat zij op het werk hun behoefte doen. Meer dan 60% ergert zich namelijk aan een vieze en onfris ruikende plee op het werk en wil daar ook best iets over zeggen tegen de baas. Zeker omdat een toiletbezoekje voor bijna een kwart van de werkenden een gelegenheid blijkt om even bij te kletsen met collegas of een extra pauze in te lassen. Dit en meer concludeert hygiëne-aanbieder Tork uit onderzoek van Panelwizard naar de waardering van toiletgelegenheden op het werk. 

Ruim één op de 4 ondervraagden beoordeelt hun kantoortoilet als onhygiënisch. Vooral mannen vinden de toiletten op het werk vaker vies. Dat is niet prettig, aangezien zij regelmatig het toilet op het werk gebruiken voor een extra pauze of om collegas of werk te ontvluchten. Opvallend is dat een groot deel van de respondenten zelfs een bezoek aan het toilet uitstelt tot thuiskomt. De oorzaak hiervan is de slechte staat van toiletten maar liefst 60% van de vrouwen en bijna de helft van de mannen houden het liever op. Een kleine groep werknemers (13%) vermijdt de toiletten gedurende een werkdag helemaal. De behoeften zijn duidelijk: het liefst zijn er voldoende toiletten aanwezig (89%), die schoon en hygiënisch zijn (81%). En bij voorkeur zijn er dan afgesloten, geluidsdichte cabines voorhanden, waar niemand elkaar kan zien of horen (72%). 

*Top 5 grootste ergernissen met betrekking tot toiletten op de werkplek:*
1. Onhygiënische / vieze toiletten (64,8%)
2. Onfris ruikende toiletruimte (61,2%)
3. Ontbrekend toiletpapier (54,5%)
4. Ontbrekende mogelijkheid om handen af te drogen (32,5%)
5. Ontbrekende of groezelige handzeep (28,4%)

*Schoon toilet uithangbord*
Vier op vijf werknemers vinden dat schone toiletten mede als visitekaartje van het bedrijf dienen. Dezelfde groep beschouwt de staat van de toiletten zelfs als uithangbord voor de professionaliteit van het bedrijf. Zij zijn ervan overtuigd dat schone toiletruimtes van invloed zijn op de bedrijfservaring van bezoekers, bedrijfsrelaties en klanten van het bedrijf. De staat van toiletruimtes op het werk heeft ook invloed op de productiviteit: een vijfde van de werkenden geeft aan dat de staat van toiletgelegenheden op het werk van invloed is op de manier waarop ze hun werkzaamheden uitvoeren. 

Hoe is de toilet op jouw werk?

----------


## Yv

Over het algemeen zijn de toiletten schoon. Soms is er 1 vies. Nadien hangt er altijd een papiertje met de vraag of men de toiletten schoon achterlaat na vertrek. Dus kijk vooral zelf of je geen remsporen meer ziet. Dat scheelt al zoveel.

----------

